# Your memes



## 0blank0 (Sep 22, 2014)

I'm not sure if there is a thread like this....this is a meme thread though. And i want your memes, of whatever kind! Post away.


----------



## forever in flux (Nov 26, 2016)

Where are_ your _memes? Why should we do all the work?!


----------



## 0blank0 (Sep 22, 2014)

forever in flux said:


> Where are_ your _memes? Why should we do all the work?!


Easy killa, I'm going to.


----------



## 0blank0 (Sep 22, 2014)




----------



## mt moyt (Jul 29, 2015)

these aren't mine, they're from a group I'm in on fb


----------



## 0blank0 (Sep 22, 2014)




----------



## iAmCodeMonkey (May 23, 2010)

See attachments. :lol


----------



## 0blank0 (Sep 22, 2014)




----------



## mt moyt (Jul 29, 2015)




----------



## 0blank0 (Sep 22, 2014)




----------



## 0blank0 (Sep 22, 2014)




----------



## Mondo_Fernando (Jun 26, 2014)

When the hair beat the turtle. :sus


At least he looked good.  :grin2:


----------



## A Void Ant (Mar 10, 2012)




----------



## 0blank0 (Sep 22, 2014)




----------



## softly (Apr 24, 2017)

hehe


----------



## Rodrigo R (Aug 19, 2015)




----------



## Typhoid Mary (Apr 28, 2017)




----------



## 0blank0 (Sep 22, 2014)




----------



## 0blank0 (Sep 22, 2014)




----------



## AffinityWing (Aug 11, 2013)

Watching some drawing tutorials be like


----------



## 0blank0 (Sep 22, 2014)




----------



## 0blank0 (Sep 22, 2014)




----------



## 0blank0 (Sep 22, 2014)




----------



## 0blank0 (Sep 22, 2014)




----------



## knightofdespair (May 20, 2014)




----------



## knightofdespair (May 20, 2014)




----------



## knightofdespair (May 20, 2014)




----------



## knightofdespair (May 20, 2014)




----------



## knightofdespair (May 20, 2014)




----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)




----------



## knightofdespair (May 20, 2014)




----------



## knightofdespair (May 20, 2014)




----------



## knightofdespair (May 20, 2014)




----------



## knightofdespair (May 20, 2014)




----------



## tehuti88 (Jun 19, 2005)

I tried to create a meme once but it didn't catch on. ;_;



tehuti88 said:


> Cashel said:
> 
> 
> > It looks like a pelican that joined an edgy boyband.


----------



## a degree of freedom (Sep 28, 2011)




----------



## lackofflife (Mar 24, 2015)

.


----------



## EBecca (Oct 15, 2016)

lackofflife said:


> .


you mean ant?


----------



## lackofflife (Mar 24, 2015)

EBecca said:


> you mean ant?


u should've seen it for yourself:grin2:


----------



## EBecca (Oct 15, 2016)

lackofflife said:


> u should've seen it for yourself:grin2:


yup. It is an ant.


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

farfegnugen said:


>


This reminds me of @She and Her Darkness :lol


----------



## lackofflife (Mar 24, 2015)




----------



## Fever Dream (Aug 18, 2015)

senkora said:


>


If we're going there...


----------



## 0blank0 (Sep 22, 2014)




----------



## 0blank0 (Sep 22, 2014)




----------



## lackofflife (Mar 24, 2015)




----------



## lackofflife (Mar 24, 2015)




----------



## tehuti88 (Jun 19, 2005)

lackofflife said:


>


:lol


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

not all memes, and none of these are mine, but yeah:


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

0blank0 said:


>


:lol I used to live there.

Almost as good as the student who got stuck in the clothes horse.


----------



## Karsten (Apr 3, 2007)

lackofflife said:


>


Hell yeah.


----------



## EBecca (Oct 15, 2016)

lackofflife said:


>


so does that mean I'm a boy? :shock


----------



## lackofflife (Mar 24, 2015)

EBecca said:


> so does that mean I'm a boy? :shock


if ur folders are named bhsbhhdbzkkv and similar words you might be lol


----------



## EBecca (Oct 15, 2016)

lackofflife said:


> if ur folders are named bhsbhhdbzkkv and similar words you might be lol


:O they are


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

EBecca said:


> :O they are


:fall


----------



## Typhoid Mary (Apr 28, 2017)




----------



## Karsten (Apr 3, 2007)




----------



## 0blank0 (Sep 22, 2014)




----------



## lackofflife (Mar 24, 2015)




----------



## EBecca (Oct 15, 2016)




----------



## lackofflife (Mar 24, 2015)

EBecca said:


> :O they are


----------



## 0blank0 (Sep 22, 2014)




----------



## lackofflife (Mar 24, 2015)




----------



## EBecca (Oct 15, 2016)

lackofflife said:


>


----------



## Karsten (Apr 3, 2007)




----------



## 0blank0 (Sep 22, 2014)




----------



## knightofdespair (May 20, 2014)




----------



## knightofdespair (May 20, 2014)




----------



## lackofflife (Mar 24, 2015)




----------



## lackofflife (Mar 24, 2015)




----------



## lackofflife (Mar 24, 2015)




----------



## lackofflife (Mar 24, 2015)




----------



## lackofflife (Mar 24, 2015)




----------



## EBecca (Oct 15, 2016)




----------



## Fever Dream (Aug 18, 2015)

0blank0 said:


>


This amuses me, but mostly because I understand it all to well.


----------



## lackofflife (Mar 24, 2015)




----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)




----------



## EBecca (Oct 15, 2016)




----------



## lackofflife (Mar 24, 2015)




----------



## lackofflife (Mar 24, 2015)




----------



## Lohikaarme (Aug 28, 2013)

EBecca said:


>


:lol

Well idk if they have to be *my* memes but I always chuckle when I see these so......


----------



## knightofdespair (May 20, 2014)

I think this is my favorite thread ever.


----------



## Lohikaarme (Aug 28, 2013)

Typhoid Mary said:


>


what the **** did I just witness with my own 2 eyes :eek :haha

I actually thought of a great one to post last night but by morning I had forgotten what :cry :doh


----------



## lackofflife (Mar 24, 2015)




----------



## lackofflife (Mar 24, 2015)




----------



## lackofflife (Mar 24, 2015)




----------



## lostx00xsoul (Jan 12, 2012)

0blank0 said:


>


:dead


----------



## Lohikaarme (Aug 28, 2013)

When the song at the club is lit


----------



## EBecca (Oct 15, 2016)

Lohikaarme said:


> When the song at the club is lit


----------



## lackofflife (Mar 24, 2015)




----------



## lackofflife (Mar 24, 2015)




----------



## 3stacks (Sep 27, 2014)




----------



## lackofflife (Mar 24, 2015)




----------



## 3stacks (Sep 27, 2014)




----------



## lackofflife (Mar 24, 2015)




----------



## 3stacks (Sep 27, 2014)




----------



## lackofflife (Mar 24, 2015)




----------



## 3stacks (Sep 27, 2014)




----------



## lackofflife (Mar 24, 2015)




----------



## lackofflife (Mar 24, 2015)




----------



## 3stacks (Sep 27, 2014)




----------



## lackofflife (Mar 24, 2015)




----------



## 3stacks (Sep 27, 2014)




----------



## lackofflife (Mar 24, 2015)




----------



## 3stacks (Sep 27, 2014)




----------



## lackofflife (Mar 24, 2015)




----------



## 3stacks (Sep 27, 2014)




----------



## lackofflife (Mar 24, 2015)




----------



## 3stacks (Sep 27, 2014)




----------



## lackofflife (Mar 24, 2015)




----------



## 3stacks (Sep 27, 2014)




----------



## lackofflife (Mar 24, 2015)




----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

lackofflife said:


>


:haha


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

3stacks said:


>


----------



## 3stacks (Sep 27, 2014)

Persephone The Dread said:


>


This seems like a very British one too lol.


----------



## 3stacks (Sep 27, 2014)




----------



## lackofflife (Mar 24, 2015)




----------



## 3stacks (Sep 27, 2014)




----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

3stacks said:


> This seems like a very British one too lol.


huh I've never heard that before lol.

---

Lol I bookmarked a bunch of memes ages ago and looking through them now these ones are pretty funny:





































The 'am I being detained?' really makes it.


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)




----------



## lackofflife (Mar 24, 2015)




----------



## lackofflife (Mar 24, 2015)




----------



## 3stacks (Sep 27, 2014)




----------



## 0589471 (Apr 21, 2012)

had to mod censor myself lol


----------



## 3stacks (Sep 27, 2014)




----------



## 0589471 (Apr 21, 2012)

♡


----------



## 3stacks (Sep 27, 2014)




----------



## lackofflife (Mar 24, 2015)




----------



## lackofflife (Mar 24, 2015)




----------



## lackofflife (Mar 24, 2015)




----------



## lackofflife (Mar 24, 2015)




----------



## lackofflife (Mar 24, 2015)




----------



## lackofflife (Mar 24, 2015)




----------



## 3stacks (Sep 27, 2014)




----------



## Tokztero (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Fever Dream (Aug 18, 2015)




----------



## lackofflife (Mar 24, 2015)




----------



## lackofflife (Mar 24, 2015)




----------



## lackofflife (Mar 24, 2015)




----------



## lackofflife (Mar 24, 2015)




----------



## 3stacks (Sep 27, 2014)




----------



## lackofflife (Mar 24, 2015)




----------



## lackofflife (Mar 24, 2015)




----------



## lackofflife (Mar 24, 2015)




----------



## lackofflife (Mar 24, 2015)




----------



## lackofflife (Mar 24, 2015)




----------



## lackofflife (Mar 24, 2015)




----------



## lackofflife (Mar 24, 2015)




----------



## lackofflife (Mar 24, 2015)




----------



## lackofflife (Mar 24, 2015)




----------



## lackofflife (Mar 24, 2015)




----------



## lackofflife (Mar 24, 2015)




----------



## 3stacks (Sep 27, 2014)

Done me dirty with this one


----------



## lackofflife (Mar 24, 2015)




----------



## lackofflife (Mar 24, 2015)




----------



## 3stacks (Sep 27, 2014)




----------



## 3stacks (Sep 27, 2014)




----------



## lackofflife (Mar 24, 2015)




----------



## 3stacks (Sep 27, 2014)




----------



## lackofflife (Mar 24, 2015)




----------



## 3stacks (Sep 27, 2014)




----------



## lackofflife (Mar 24, 2015)




----------



## 3stacks (Sep 27, 2014)




----------



## EarthDominator (Sep 10, 2017)

Sorry for the bad quality.


----------



## 3stacks (Sep 27, 2014)




----------



## lackofflife (Mar 24, 2015)




----------



## lackofflife (Mar 24, 2015)




----------



## lackofflife (Mar 24, 2015)




----------



## 3stacks (Sep 27, 2014)




----------



## lackofflife (Mar 24, 2015)




----------



## iAmCodeMonkey (May 23, 2010)




----------



## iAmCodeMonkey (May 23, 2010)




----------



## Mlt18 (Jun 29, 2016)

.


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

Mlt18 said:


>


Lol I was thinking about how similar they were when someone made a thread about 6ix9nine recently.


----------



## Mlt18 (Jun 29, 2016)

Persephone The Dread said:


> Lol I was thinking about how similar they were when someone made a thread about 6ix9nine recently.


Yeah I forgot all about him until I thought of that thread lol


----------



## CNikki (Aug 9, 2013)

Saw this the other day.


----------



## lackofflife (Mar 24, 2015)




----------



## lackofflife (Mar 24, 2015)




----------



## lackofflife (Mar 24, 2015)




----------



## lackofflife (Mar 24, 2015)




----------



## lackofflife (Mar 24, 2015)




----------



## lackofflife (Mar 24, 2015)




----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

@lackofflife

I like your memes.


----------



## lackofflife (Mar 24, 2015)




----------



## lackofflife (Mar 24, 2015)




----------



## lackofflife (Mar 24, 2015)




----------



## lackofflife (Mar 24, 2015)




----------



## lackofflife (Mar 24, 2015)

@geraltofrivia thanks


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

lackofflife said:


>


Holy ****!

I didn't mean this one. I don't like this one :cry


----------



## lackofflife (Mar 24, 2015)

@geraltofrivia> :lol


----------



## lackofflife (Mar 24, 2015)




----------



## lackofflife (Mar 24, 2015)




----------



## 3stacks (Sep 27, 2014)




----------



## iAmCodeMonkey (May 23, 2010)




----------



## 3stacks (Sep 27, 2014)

The memes are becoming more and more relatable


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey (May 23, 2010)

@*3stacks* Yup they sure are :lol

NSFW Warning:


----------



## 3stacks (Sep 27, 2014)

iAmCodeMonkey said:


> @*3stacks* Yup they sure are
> 
> NSFW Warning:


Mine is more like 
Girl tried to friend zone me
I told her that's ok please don't leave me I have a crippling fear of abandonment. Lmao


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

https://@www.youtube.com/watch?v=yicmaBA06c4






...She's really similar to me but less anxiety (probably.) It's weird.


----------



## lackofflife (Mar 24, 2015)




----------



## lackofflife (Mar 24, 2015)




----------



## lackofflife (Mar 24, 2015)




----------



## lackofflife (Mar 24, 2015)




----------



## lackofflife (Mar 24, 2015)




----------



## lackofflife (Mar 24, 2015)




----------



## lackofflife (Mar 24, 2015)




----------



## lackofflife (Mar 24, 2015)




----------



## lackofflife (Mar 24, 2015)




----------



## lackofflife (Mar 24, 2015)




----------



## lackofflife (Mar 24, 2015)




----------



## lackofflife (Mar 24, 2015)




----------



## lackofflife (Mar 24, 2015)




----------



## lackofflife (Mar 24, 2015)




----------



## lackofflife (Mar 24, 2015)




----------



## lackofflife (Mar 24, 2015)




----------



## lackofflife (Mar 24, 2015)




----------



## lackofflife (Mar 24, 2015)




----------



## lackofflife (Mar 24, 2015)




----------



## lackofflife (Mar 24, 2015)




----------



## lackofflife (Mar 24, 2015)




----------



## lackofflife (Mar 24, 2015)

.


----------



## lackofflife (Mar 24, 2015)




----------



## lackofflife (Mar 24, 2015)




----------



## lackofflife (Mar 24, 2015)




----------



## lackofflife (Mar 24, 2015)




----------



## lackofflife (Mar 24, 2015)




----------



## lackofflife (Mar 24, 2015)




----------



## lackofflife (Mar 24, 2015)




----------



## lackofflife (Mar 24, 2015)




----------



## lackofflife (Mar 24, 2015)




----------



## lackofflife (Mar 24, 2015)




----------



## lackofflife (Mar 24, 2015)




----------



## lackofflife (Mar 24, 2015)




----------



## lackofflife (Mar 24, 2015)




----------



## lackofflife (Mar 24, 2015)




----------



## 3stacks (Sep 27, 2014)




----------



## lackofflife (Mar 24, 2015)




----------



## lackofflife (Mar 24, 2015)




----------



## lackofflife (Mar 24, 2015)




----------



## lackofflife (Mar 24, 2015)




----------



## 3stacks (Sep 27, 2014)




----------



## lackofflife (Mar 24, 2015)




----------



## 3stacks (Sep 27, 2014)




----------



## lackofflife (Mar 24, 2015)




----------



## 3stacks (Sep 27, 2014)




----------



## lackofflife (Mar 24, 2015)




----------



## lackofflife (Mar 24, 2015)




----------



## 3stacks (Sep 27, 2014)




----------



## Fever Dream (Aug 18, 2015)




----------



## lackofflife (Mar 24, 2015)




----------



## lackofflife (Mar 24, 2015)




----------



## 972873 (Dec 3, 2018)

https://www.dedoimedo.com/life/how-to-be-professional.html


----------



## Solomoon (Dec 29, 2017)




----------



## lackofflife (Mar 24, 2015)




----------



## Barakiel (Oct 31, 2013)

There's apparently a Doge revival going on, at least on Tumblr.


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

lackofflife said:


>


:lol


----------



## lackofflife (Mar 24, 2015)

@geraltofrivia


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

(only one is a meme but yeah.)


----------



## 3stacks (Sep 27, 2014)




----------



## 3stacks (Sep 27, 2014)

How inspirational


----------



## Fun Spirit (Mar 5, 2014)

Ok after finding a dog picture I saw the humor in it. I came up with this joke. Ha Ha.

I built this meme btw.


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey (May 23, 2010)




----------



## Fun Spirit (Mar 5, 2014)

I made this meme up.









Sent from Nelly's Air Force One using Tapatalk


----------



## 3 AM (Mar 29, 2014)




----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)




----------



## Solomoon (Dec 29, 2017)




----------



## 3stacks (Sep 27, 2014)




----------



## iAmCodeMonkey (May 23, 2010)




----------



## tea111red (Nov 8, 2005)




----------



## Karsten (Apr 3, 2007)

tea111red said:


>


Damn, sounds like a title for me :lol


----------



## Fever Dream (Aug 18, 2015)




----------



## lackofflife (Mar 24, 2015)




----------



## lackofflife (Mar 24, 2015)




----------



## Fever Dream (Aug 18, 2015)




----------



## lackofflife (Mar 24, 2015)




----------



## lackofflife (Mar 24, 2015)




----------



## lackofflife (Mar 24, 2015)




----------



## CNikki (Aug 9, 2013)

I struggle with what is known as Second Cousin Eyebrows Syndrome (SCES). Being a ginger and having to darken them and yet still manage to have this condition is a lost cause.


----------



## Solomoon (Dec 29, 2017)




----------



## lackofflife (Mar 24, 2015)




----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

lackofflife said:


>


:crying:


----------



## lackofflife (Mar 24, 2015)

Kilgore Trout said:


> :crying:


:hug :bah


----------



## Fun Spirit (Mar 5, 2014)

:rofl
View attachment 115519


----------



## Barakiel (Oct 31, 2013)




----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)




----------



## 3stacks (Sep 27, 2014)




----------



## 3stacks (Sep 27, 2014)

I can't remember if I already shared half of these but I will again anyways


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey (May 23, 2010)




----------



## iAmCodeMonkey (May 23, 2010)




----------



## lackofflife (Mar 24, 2015)

* *


















* *


----------



## 3stacks (Sep 27, 2014)




----------

